# are the RSPCA responsible if dog bites 1 week after rehoming??



## micky0 (Jul 25, 2012)

Hi as above , My OH was bitten last night by a dog that another family got from RSPCA 1 week ago?? he has had to go to A&E and take 2 days off work as he is a driver. He may have to have more time off? it also attacked my dog who had to go to vets. What are his rights regarding this?? Thanks


----------



## mitsi (Feb 1, 2012)

I would have thought its the dogs owners responsibility not the rspca, no one can guarantee a dog isnt going to bite, given the right circumstances at the time for them to do this.


----------



## Lolaberry2014 (Jan 1, 2014)

micky0 said:


> Hi as above , My OH was bitten last night by a dog that another family got from RSPCA 1 week ago?? he has had to go to A&E and take 2 days off work as he is a driver. He may have to have more time off? it also attacked my dog who had to go to vets. What are his rights regarding this?? Thanks


`^^^^^^^^^^^^`
WHO is this I know its not Micky :lol2: ???? U little horror get off ya aunties laptop!!!!


----------



## marie_k (Apr 21, 2006)

mitsi said:


> I would have thought its the dogs owners responsibility not the rspca, no one can guarantee a dog isnt going to bite, given the right circumstances at the time for them to do this.


I agree - it is the owner's responsibility to keep the dog under control. The only exceptions would be if your OH's actions were antagonistic and the dog was only reacting naturally, or if the RSPCA knew the dog's behaviour was unpredictable and failed to make this clear to the new owner.


----------



## Rogue665 (Mar 17, 2010)

Its very stressful for animals to just be moved around, stressed animals are just that stressed and probably didn't bite out of aggression but more nervousness and instability of the house hold, it knows nothing about yet, the rspca would not take responsibility because of what i just said, their dogs are tested yes but there is only so much pressure a dog can handle and it obviously reached its limit at that time unfortunately, hopefully they don't see him or her as aggressive and have him or her put down.
third party insuance is very important during times like this, however its not at all responsible for the new owners to expose their NEW dog who is almost definatly not sure about his or her situation to more strangers and other dogs just a week after re-homing, thats just idiocy they need allot more time to recover and settle, there for the owners are responsible for medical payment for your dog and your oh time off work.


----------



## BMo1979 (Feb 13, 2012)

^as above.

When we adopted Storm from Dogstrust, we had to attend a 30 minute group talk about what to expect when bringing a rescue dog into your house. It was advised not to expose the new dog to too many new situations at first(i.e. lots of people, dogs visiting). We and especially the children were also told not to manhandle the new dog, like pushing them off the couch or away from toys, as despite thorough tests no rescue can garantuee a dog wouldn't snap when feeling threatened or startled. Another tip was to announce any approach vocally when the dog is sleeping. 
We were made fully aware that she was our responsibility from the minute we took her home. 
I don't think we have enough information to make any judgement on either party. If it were my dog I would definitely pay for any financial losses, unless there was a fault on the other party's (i.e. antagonizing), which I strongly hope was not the case.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I'm with Rogue on this one. A large percentage (although definitely not all) of rehomed dogs come with baggage from their previous owners/life, so things need to be taken slowly and responsibly.

We rehomed an 11 month old GSD who was fear aggressive, although when we first got him he was so shell shocked he didn't react in the first week or two. It was when he got over the stress and shock of what had happened to him that he started showing this, but even so, when anyone came to the house he was put on lead and kept beside us and given his own time to come to terms with the visitor in his house. We've had him for 4 years now, but are still very watchful and careful when anyone comes into our house.

You haven't said what the circumstances were for your husband to be bitten, so nobody can make a call on whose fault this was to be honest. If the dog bit both your husband and your dog, to be honest, it sounds like someone was being irresponsible here and it might not have ALL been the owners fault??

In my opinion because of the litigious society we have become, all dogs should carry Public Liability Insurance just in case.


----------



## micky0 (Jul 25, 2012)

Lolaberry2014 said:


> `^^^^^^^^^^^^`
> WHO is this I know its not Micky :lol2: ???? U little horror get off ya aunties laptop!!!!


YUP, never leave yourself signed in :lol2: she has been told off. I didnt know this section existed ha ha . She means well :mf_dribble:


----------



## sketchin (May 21, 2013)

How did it happen, was he startled or was it something else, like just approaching him or moving his food? There are certain situations which aren't as bad as others. All dogs which get re-homed go through personality tests.


----------



## micky0 (Jul 25, 2012)

sketchin said:


> How did it happen, was he startled or was it something else, like just approaching him or moving his food? There are certain situations which aren't as bad as others. All dogs which get re-homed go through personality tests.


Hi I didnt post this , but I dont know how to delete it . I know whos at fault . The dog attacked my dog for no reason then turned on my partner, who did not provoke the animal, They were on a field . I beileve its been PTS


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

micky0 said:


> YUP, never leave yourself signed in :lol2: she has been told off. I didnt know this section existed ha ha . She means well :mf_dribble:


Can you get RFUKraped???? :gasp:

On a serious note, this is why I would be very dubious about taking on a rescue dog, were I to be in a position to have a dog again (Tenancy clauses!). I was was brought up with Alsations, and with the philosophy that an uncontrolled dog is basically an uncontrolled weapon- all of the family dogs were very well-trained indeed by my father, and could literally be trusted with our and any other persons life. No-one can know for sure what a mentally and/or emotionally-damaged dog will do under some circumstances, which is why I wouldn't have one.


----------



## Rogue665 (Mar 17, 2010)

Ron Magpie said:


> Can you get RFUKraped???? :gasp:
> 
> On a serious note, this is why I would be very dubious about taking on a rescue dog, were I to be in a position to have a dog again (Tenancy clauses!). I was was brought up with Alsations, and with the philosophy that an uncontrolled dog is basically an uncontrolled weapon- all of the family dogs were very well-trained indeed by my father, and could literally be trusted with our and any other persons life. No-one can know for sure what a mentally and/or emotionally-damaged dog will do under some circumstances, which is why I wouldn't have one.


What a load of tosh, the very same can be said for any dog not just rescued or damaged dogs, with a responsible owner the situation would not of happened in the first place. So please don't go blaming rescue dogs when this was clearly a human error, rescues have enough bad stigma as it is.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Rogue665 said:


> What a load of tosh, the very same can be said for any dog not just rescued or damaged dogs, with a responsible owner the situation would not of happened in the first place. So please don't go blaming rescue dogs when this was clearly a human error, rescues have enough bad stigma as it is.


Please re-read my post: At no point did I say that all rescue dogs are bad. I said I won't have one, because I prefer not to take the risk. I rather believe that is my right.


----------



## Middleton Mouse (May 16, 2013)

Not all rescue dogs will be "damaged", plenty of them have been well loved family pets. We've had three rescue dogs, never had a problem with any of them.


----------



## micky0 (Jul 25, 2012)

Hi Ron , it's not tosh. I totally get what your saying . My dog is a rescue and has never shown any aggression . Had her 3 years and this whole thing has upset me so much. Both of them have been traumatised as was the young boy walking the dog. I know a lot about bull breeds and can read dogs quite well my brother bred them for years and I helped train them. The dog that attacked dis so in such a disturbing Manor it really shook my man up. I'm so thankful as it could of been worse. He was so brave and he saved my baby ( who is timid as hell) from a worse fate . Other posters none of them did a thing to cause this dog to react that way it was evil I'm glad now it been Pts . This time it is me posting lol


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

micky0 said:


> Other posters none of them did a thing to cause this dog to react that way it was evil I'm glad now it been Pts . This time it is me posting lol


:censor:


----------



## micky0 (Jul 25, 2012)

Crownan said:


> :censor:


Whats that ?????


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

micky0 said:


> Whats that ?????


You did just call the dog evil and say you were glad its been PTS?


----------



## micky0 (Jul 25, 2012)

Crownan said:


> You did just call the dog evil and say you were glad its been PTS?


Yes I did OMG are you for real, would you not say that if it attacked a loved one FFS, I am glad its Been PTS and not around to put any one else through this, kill a poor dog or worse still child. It was a bad dog ( they are about you know) Do u read papers??? How efing dare you call me what ever stupid name you were hiding behind the :censor: crap. Yeah lets not think its a good thing that its been pts , should it be around to cause more damage???? Clearly you have no idea how this effects people, it was the owners call and they made the choice to do this straight away( they have kids) I happen to think its a shame it had to hapen but I AM GLAD so wind ya neck in


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

micky0 said:


> Yes I did OMG are you for real, would you not say that if it attacked a loved one FFS, I am glad its Been PTS and not around to put any one else through this, kill a poor dog or worse still child. It was a bad dog ( they are about you know) Do u read papers??? How efing dare you call me what ever stupid name you were hiding behind the :censor: crap. Yeah lets not think its a good thing that its been pts , should it be around to cause more damage???? Clearly you have no idea how this effects people, it was the owners call and they made the choice to do this straight away( they have kids) I happen to think its a shame it had to hapen but I AM GLAD so wind ya neck in


Haha, you're actually thick, a proper thicky :lol2:

On that basis we can't blame your stupidity. :no1:


----------



## micky0 (Jul 25, 2012)

Actually Im not , are you supposed to be funny? Cos ya not ya know. Shame theres quite a few kn*bs like you on this forum .


----------



## Lolaberry2014 (Jan 1, 2014)

Crownan said:


> Haha, you're actually thick, a proper thicky :lol2:
> 
> On that basis we can't blame your stupidity. :no1:


Sorry but are u for real??? how old are you ? You dont even know her , Its very clear what type of person you are :bash: .


----------



## Lolaberry2014 (Jan 1, 2014)

micky0 said:


> Actually Im not , are you supposed to be funny? Cos ya not ya know. Shame theres quite a few kn*bs like you on this forum .


Dont even rise to it babe, u have been through enough recently. Dont bother coming on here now , told you this , you should listen to me more :whistling2:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

micky0 said:


> Hi Ron , it's not tosh. I totally get what your saying . My dog is a rescue and has never shown any aggression . Had her 3 years and this whole thing has upset me so much. Both of them have been traumatised as was the young boy walking the dog. I know a lot about bull breeds and can read dogs quite well my brother bred them for years and I helped train them. The dog that attacked dis so in such a disturbing Manor it really shook my man up. I'm so thankful as it could of been worse. He was so brave and he saved my baby ( who is timid as hell) from a worse fate . Other posters none of them did a thing to cause this dog to react that way it was evil I'm glad now it been Pts . This time it is me posting lol


Irrespective of everything that has been said, somebody here was irresponsible.

If they'd only had the dog a week, the dog should have been on a leash and not in the charge of a young boy.

And it is sad to hear anyone say that they're glad a dog has been pts when it may not have been all the dog's fault.

Sorry if you don't like what I'm saying, but tough! And before you accuse me of being a knob - I'm not!!!


----------



## Recluso (Dec 3, 2010)

Sounds like the new family were very likely given a set of 'rules' for introducing their new family member and have very blatantly ignored them.

The behavioural assessment process is very stringent and animals can be PTS for showing even a smidgen of aggression. This to me sounds like a dog that was still very stressed about the new upheaval, was in the hands of a person ill-suited to appropriately handle it and as a result, a tragic and unfortunate incident occurred.

In a case like this, I'd put money on fear/stress aggression and meeting another dog face on was just too much for it to cope with in the particular situation at that moment in time. Even if OP's dog had merely been a bit too exuberant (in a genuinely friendly greeting) it could have just been too much for a newly settling rescue to get its head around and as such, reacted in the only way that made sense at the time - sadly in this instance, it was an aggressive response that led to upset all around.

That said, I feel OP has been far too vague about the situation as a whole for anyone outside of the picture to really get a feel for what happened and who, if anyone, was truly to blame.


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

Lolaberry2014 said:


> Sorry but are u for real??? how old are you ? You dont even know her , Its very clear what type of person you are :bash: .


Sorry but are you for real? You don't even know me... :lol2:



Lolaberry2014 said:


> Dont even rise to it babe, u have been through enough recently. Dont bother coming on here now , told you this , you should listen to me more :whistling2:


Maybe take some of your own advice :roll:

Glad you're condoning putting an innocent animal to death, good work. :whistling2:


----------



## Lolaberry2014 (Jan 1, 2014)

If innocent means a nasty dog that attacks other dogs and people , whatever. Glad I have a better point of view. By the way the rspca pts 100s of dogs each month . Just because they cannot re-home. Thats more to get up on all your highorses about . I hope none of you lose a child to a dog! Then you will be thinking in a different manor.


----------



## Lolaberry2014 (Jan 1, 2014)

Crownan said:


> Sorry but are you for real? You don't even know me... :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks yeah good work indeed . Funny the family that owned the dog made that call , not me. Better it be pts than shot by police


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

Lolaberry2014 said:


> Thanks yeah good work indeed . Funny the family that owned the dog made that call , not me. Better it be pts than shot by police


I fail to see any difference.


----------



## mitsi (Feb 1, 2012)

Think the main point here is that a dog that wasnt showing to be aggressive so could be rehomed, to a family as well, found itself in a position where it thought it had no choice but be aggressive, and because of this the poor thing has lost its life. Im not saying anyone threatened the dog on purpose or anything like that, but in my experience a dog doesnt just react that way for no reason. Alot of people get bit and some very unfortunately get killed by them, but when full details of the dogs have been released there is usually an underlying reason for that turn in behaviour. Always caused by the owners of said dogs. Maybe the dog in question had been attacked previously by a dog similar to the one it bit and that provoked the attack, either way, a dpog has been pts for something thst could have been avoided very easily.


----------



## eoj89 (Jun 20, 2013)

Everyone, it is a tragedy that an innocent dog has been PTS for doing what it thought best, but wouldn't you be angry if a dog attacked your partner and dog? I'm sure the OP has said that he is glad the said dog has been PTS out of pure anger and upset because of everything that has happened and that isn't a true reflection of him/her. I know I would be just as angry if I was in the same situation, dog attacks can be a traumatic experience for families, and I know that from experience.

Just thought I'd give my opinion, I will be posting this and unsubscribing from the thread but will come back and see how the situation progresses, if at all.


----------



## sketchin (May 21, 2013)

Personally sounds like it was a bit brutal, sometimes you can't risk giving a dog another chance (to bite again) like these guys. Sure i don't like the thought of a dog being put down but do you think that a dog shelter would take the dog back knowing it's been attacking people and try and re home it again? No.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

A dog that attacks other dogs isn't always a nasty dog - it's often a fear aggressive dog and there's a helluva difference.

My rescued dog is dog aggressive, due to a lack of socialisation when he was a puppy. Consequently he is never off leash where we can suddenly come across a dog. When we see a dog he is brought close to us, told to sit and is under our control until the dog has passed by and we would NEVER allow a young person to be in charge of him, ever!!

Other than his fear of strange dogs, he's a lovely, gentle, happy dog with us, so if he attacked another dog that would make him a nasty dog and he would deserve to be pts?? I don't think so.


----------



## Rogue665 (Mar 17, 2010)

sketchin said:


> Personally sounds like it was a bit brutal, sometimes you can't risk giving a dog another chance (to bite again) like these guys. Sure i don't like the thought of a dog being put down but do you think that a dog shelter would take the dog back knowing it's been attacking people and try and re home it again? No.



Where did you get that from? this dog didn't attack anyone, it attacked another dog and the others dogs owner probably got in the middle trying to seperate the two, and got bite, just like a bar fight, it bound to happen which is why there is a way to separate a dog fight without this happening.


----------



## EVIEMAY (Mar 6, 2008)

I would be devastated if another dog hurt my dog - I am very careful where I walk her for fear of dogs off leashes 

I know that potentially if a dog came to her she could react badly and provoke the other dog into becoming nasty - she has a growl which is much worse than her bite !!

It is sad when a dog has been hurt and because of a negligent owner another dog has been PTS


----------



## BMo1979 (Feb 13, 2012)

feorag said:


> Other than his fear of strange dogs, he's a lovely, gentle, happy dog with us, so if he attacked another dog that would make him a nasty dog and he would deserve to be pts?? I don't think so.


And this is why the whole "happy, he was pts" sits a bit heavy with me. Of course you'd be angry and traumatized after a dog attack (although my anger would be rather against the owners, not the animal itself) and yes, it probably was a slip of the tongue/written without thinking, but I would also try to see it from the POV of the offending dog's owners. 
If any of my dogs bit someone so seriously that their death was decided (it would have to be by officials, as I would first seek a behaviourist) I would be devastated beyond belief. Then knowing a family member is gloating about their death would make the matter even worse. In a forum for supposed animal lovers it's a strange reaction...

The other thing I was wondering about and maybe it's different in England: Is it not the norm for reputable rescues to take dogs back if anything like this happens to reasses them and if need be make the decision to pts?
I'm just asking because I know someone (who I won't mentioned) who got into quite a bit of bother with a rescue when they had their dog pts for snapping at someone without consulting them.


----------



## Kat91 (Sep 19, 2008)

But haven't you all read the papers!!!!!!!????

/sarcasm


----------



## sketchin (May 21, 2013)

Rogue665 said:


> Where did you get that from? this dog didn't attack anyone, it attacked another dog and the others dogs owner probably got in the middle trying to seperate the two, and got bite, just like a bar fight, it bound to happen which is why there is a way to separate a dog fight without this happening.


Misread the post.


----------



## kemist (Jan 25, 2009)

Oh my god I cant believe some people, what a tragic end to an animals life. If the dog was new to its home with an unknown past strangers and other dogs should not have been invading its space. As an owner of a rescue dog we were told how to introduce her to new people etc and it was our job to protect her from overwhelming situations. The owners should not be allowed to have another dog. You can call me any names you like but an innocent dog has been killed because of something with a 99% chance of being a humans fault.


----------



## rach666 (Dec 12, 2006)

Brilliant.Yet another dogs pays because of an ignorant owner.

Ignorance is bliss as they say.

Don't get anymore dogs.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Sorry (and willing to put up with the hate, when it comes!) but a dog that can't be trusted out in public doesn't belong out in public- end of. I've had dogs that have had socialisation problems with other dogs- it was* my *responsibility to control them and make sure they weren't a threat. If I couldn't control them, or (especially) if they also turned out to be a threat to humans, yes, I would support having them put down. It's never happened to me yet, but that is how I feel and how I was brought up. Going back to my original point, this is one of the reasons I wouldn't take on a rescue dog, because there is no telling what they have learned or what has been done to them before. I have lots of respect for those people that do take on RDs, along with the various potential issues, but that is entirely their choice. As I said before, I reserve my right to make a different one.


----------



## kemist (Jan 25, 2009)

Ron Magpie said:


> Sorry (and willing to put up with the hate, when it comes!) but a dog that can't be trusted out in public doesn't belong out in public- end of. I've had dogs that have had socialisation problems with other dogs- it was* my *responsibility to control them and make sure they weren't a threat. If I couldn't control them, or (especially) if they also turned out to be a threat to humans, yes, I would support having them put down. It's never happened to me yet, but that is how I feel and how I was brought up. Going back to my original point, this is one of the reasons I wouldn't take on a rescue dog, because there is no telling what they have learned or what has been done to them before. I have lots of respect for those people that do take on RDs, along with the various potential issues, but that is entirely their choice. As I said before, I reserve my right to make a different one.


I understand the point you are making but in this case the RSPCA did deem it safe to be out in public or they would not have rehomed it. As for rescue dogs in general most (certainly the good ones) have screening and tests for behaviour and other issues. Even when a dog has had a bad past it can often be overcome by good adopters. Bad owners however can screw up any dog and the dogs usually as in this case pay the ultimate price for that. I am sorry to say that in this case I see nothing that was anything other than human error. It is highly likely that the dog gave warning signals it was not happy and felt threatened or insecure, and rather than read those signals and act accordingly they were ignored and the dog reacted the only way it knew how too and was killed for human error. It would have been better left at the rescue at least there it had a chance of a happy life.


----------



## PigeonYouDead (Aug 9, 2013)

Just to put my two pennies worth in... Our dog is rescue; we think a staffie x greyhound. He is around 28kg, runs like poo off a shovel, and has/had various issues; fear of doors, fear of vans, fear of being hit with objects, fear of people shouting, accidentally pooing and weeing in the house and then hiding for fear of being reprimanded, fear of going to the toilet in front of us, even in the garden / outside on a walk.

All this because his first owners (who we suspect used him for coursing animals - extremely high prey drive) then dumped him on the street. He was found by a warden, really poorly as a stray. He was then adopted out to a couple who after a year, and after doing nothing with him, took him back to Dogstrust. We got him 3 weeks later.

The centre have assessed him as best they can but we are still learning every day; we were told he is aggressive around other dogs. But in reality he loves dogs, but gets stressed on a lead and goes ballistic. If he can have a sniff and a bop around with them he's fine, but every now and again it spills over and he gets competitive, which last week resulted in him being bitten across the face by a terrier.

Irrespective of the situation, and don't get me wrong, I'm sorry that your dog and you got injured, I think it is SAD that a dog has allowed to become that fearful / aggressive that it has attacked someone, and has had to be put to sleep. It is not something anyone should be pleased about.

Our dog looks INSANE when he is kicking off, lunging, barking, flipping around, and yet he is currently snuggled up dreaming and making strange woofy noises. The dog that has been put to sleep is probably exactly the same with his owners; happy and floppy and lovely. Imagine how mortified you would be if your dog attacked someone, and they then sounded pleased that an incident had resulted in it's death...

PS; our dog is muzzled in public because we don't want him killing cats / small animals if he were to slip through his harness / one of us fall over / drop the lead etc.


----------



## Lolaberry2014 (Jan 1, 2014)

Micky has a rescue dog! and she has never once said this dog being pts made her "happy" she said she is glad it has been pts so it cannot attack again! the family have kids and dont want it bitting them so they instantly said to have it pts. If the rspca cannot re-home( and who wants a dog that attacks) they pts the dog. Im not repeating myself !and micky cannot even be arsed reading any comments on this. END OF!!!


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

Lolaberry2014 said:


> Micky has a rescue dog! and she has never once said this dog being pts made her "happy" she said she is glad it has been pts so it cannot attack again! the family have kids and dont want it bitting them so they instantly said to have it pts. If the rspca cannot re-home( and who wants a dog that attacks) they pts the dog. Im not repeating myself !and micky cannot even be arsed reading any comments on this. END OF!!!


Wah wah wah


----------

